

Ask HN: What's been your proudest moment since launching your startup? - desouzt

Was chatting to my Dad today about my little startup and we were looking at real time analytics together. He couldn&#x27;t believe I had visitors from the States, and from Italy on the site. He asked where else people had visited the site from.<p>So I opened up analytics and to my complete amazement at least one person in every country in the world bar Greenland had visited my tiny startup! I make no money from it, I don&#x27;t even get that many visitors. It&#x27;s a labour of love but somehow it feels like it&#x27;s been a worthwhile journey!<p>Anyone else had a similar moment where they feel like all their hard work has been worth it? What&#x27;s your proudest moment startup wise?
======
LarryMade2
(mine is a side project, very localized - doplaces.com )

A co-worker was looking for meeting venues around a particular town within ten
seconds I had a list of event centers up within a five mile radius of the
town. Recently someone on facebook was looking for venues for a planned
wedding in the counties where doplaces covers, replied to that with a single
very useful link.

Just about any time when I got good local information with just a couple
clicks. Having it easily do what I have envisioned is the proudest moment.

------
mrconkle
I launched my startup ([http://write.my](http://write.my)) over the weekend
and it would have to be the first paying client and the demand of freelance
writers applying (we had 100+ applications in the first 3 hours which was
really exciting to say the least).

------
SebSigloch
Looking forward to reading some more answers on this since proud moments seems
to vary tremendously (social vs. monetary). Keep going. :)

------
vjvj
Our first payment from a customer which meant we could pay our biggest
supplier and each of our smaller ones.

